# Craftsman 3.7ci/60cc Chainsaw



## asallwey (Nov 18, 2005)

I have an older Craftsman 60cc chainsaw (red), model #358.354871. It starts ok, and idles, but dies (or almost) when I pull the trigger. I can feather it to get high rpm, and it will hold high rpm. Here is the work I've done to it.

I've cleaned the carb and squirted brake clean through all the ports, pulled the high & low adjustment screws and clean the orfices, replaced the fuel intake line & filter, the breather line, the sparkplug (spark is good), cleaned the exhaust screen, and replaced the air filter foam.

The high & low adjustment screws were then set 1 full turn out. I've played with Low quite a bit, but cannot resolve the acceleration issue. I did change High slightly and it made a difference on top rpm, but not acceleration. The idle screw does control idle. Gas is fairly new and works in other tools. Gaskets and diaphragm are in decent shape, not torn.

Any suggestions?

Alex


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I would suggest replacing the gaskets/diaphragm. Even if the metering diaphragm looks decent, it may not be functioning properly due to age.


----------



## asallwey (Nov 18, 2005)

I've been leaning that way, thanks!


----------

